# POLAR BEAR RUN date set !!!!!!!!!



## riverracer (Jan 17, 2013)

The date is set for sunday Feb. 03 2013 @ 11:00 AM @ the Doniphan city boat dock, Tell all your friends ! and we'll see you there !!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 17, 2013)

riverracer said:


> The date is set for sunday Feb. 03 2013 @ 11:00 AM @ the Doniphan city boat dock, Tell all your friends ! and we'll see you there !!!!!



Working on getting my motor rebuilt. It's going to be a long shot to make this...but I'm trying.


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there a link? I can add it to the top of the forum if you want.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 18, 2013)

As long as nothing comes up, ill have my new one out there.
I still havent had it in the water, so i might just crissen it there and it will be her maiden voyage.

I would love to see a ton of boats.
It was fun last year and my old boat broke down and i got towed back but it was still fun.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 26, 2013)

Went on a test run today. 
Glad i did, cause i had trouble.

Hopefully get it lined out before the weekend


----------

